# Applet - java.security.AccessControlException: access.



## haves (16. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein Java Applet mit dem man eine Routerbox für ein Analoges Modem (56K :-D ) konfigurieren kann.
Diese würde ich gerne nochmal Einstellen, dafür muss ich das damals 1998 mitgelieferte Applet nutzen.

Wenn ich es ausführe bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung in der Statusleiste:
Ausname: java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission localhost:162 listen, resolve)

Wenn es hilft kann ich bei bedarf das Applet mal hochladen (das kann ich aber grad von hier aus nicht machen, deswegen schreibe ich es erstmal ohne).

Würde mich über jede Hilfe freuen.
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Wildcard (16. Feb 2007)

Dem Applet fehlen die Berechtigungen.
Das wurde mitgeliefert?
Möglicherweise ist das Zertifikat ausgelaufen...


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Feb 2007)

Einfach neu signieren...?
(FAQ)?


----------



## Wildcard (17. Feb 2007)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Einfach neu signieren...?
> (FAQ)?


Ich denke die sinnvollere Lösung ist es beim Hersteller eine neue Version herunterzuladen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Feb 2007)

Es kann jedenfalls nicht schaden...


----------



## mchukans (23. Aug 2007)

Hallo, ich habe meine Jar-Date signiert. Ich möchte das Applet auf einem anderen Rechner darstellen. Muss ich für jeden Rechner die Jar-Datei neu signieren?
Danke vielmals!
Beste Grüße!


----------



## Gast (18. Jan 2008)

die gleiche fehlermeldung haben wir bei einem applet, welches daten zum server uploaden soll...

gleiche firefox version, gleiche java version.. bei manchen funktionierts, bei manchen gibt es diese fehlermeldung...


----------

